# SNES Game Copier Advice



## Midna (Jun 30, 2011)

I've acquired a Special partner Super Nintendo game copier.





I've got it all working, I can back up games to the floppy and play them off internal flash. Sweetness.
But then I went to investigate if I could put my own ROMs on the floppy and run them. For game mods, fan translations, etc. The copier has 4MB of memory, so I'm good there. The floppies, however, didn't. Every single one of my floppy disks is 2MB or lower. Too small for games like EarthBound or most Super Mario World mods. The picture of a floppy that appears on the screen says 2HD on it, which is the 2MB floppies. Do you think it couple possibly work if I went and found some 4MB MF2-ED floppies somewhere? Can you think of any other way? It says on the box "Build-in multi function external interface (Can connect to CDROM drive and Computer... *Optional) But I see no external port.

Any of you fellows have experience with this?

Edit: Erm, I copied a really big game onto floppies from the adapter its self, and it took 4 floppy disks. I suppose I have to split the files in my converter.
Still, I picked up something awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Double edit: I still don't the format of ROMs it takes from my converter. Anyone know, give me a shout.

Tripple edit: I also don't know how to split them. Into sections of 4Mb, as the memory banks in the SP are, or the max my floppies can hold?


----------



## MSaki (Jun 30, 2011)

that's a little disappointing really...old a 1.4 floppy drive? if it can run floppy then why not zip floppy? or even CD ROM if possible but to get back on topic.

are you sure that the system doesn't have any hidden door or plug? also did it say internal or did it definitely say external.  finally got more pics?



!  i see a door to the left >_> whats under it?   got a pic?  !


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

OH MAN. I am jelly. You wouldn't be interested in trading it or selling it, would you?

If you need larger floppies, Micro Center sells em cheap online.


----------



## Midna (Jun 30, 2011)

It definitly says external, and there's no hidden door. That port is an expansion port that was designed to connect more memory banks. You can't actually get more so it doesn't do anything.

Well I've got down what i need to do. I just need to try all teh SNES formats until one of them works for my copier, and split larger ROMs up so they'll fit on


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> OH MAN. I am jelly. You wouldn't be interested in trading it or selling it, would you?
> 
> If you need larger floppies, Micro Center sells em cheap online.



If I recall bung also made these carts the one I have is for n64 though





(stock photo)


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I am looking for one of those too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Old school copier devices are fun.

20 BUCKS?!!?! You lucky dog, you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am SO JELLY you could spread me on toast right now.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

it would seem I have found another snes copier device

http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-Magicom-Save-SNE...#ht_2190wt_1140


----------



## Midna (Jun 30, 2011)

There are a lot of them. That's why I'm having trouble figuring out the ROM conversion. They all used something different :S


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> it would seem I have found another snes copier device
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-Magicom-Save-SNE...#ht_2190wt_1140



Too bad it's not even ensured for it to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The guy doesn't know how to use it. I guess I'll pass on it lol.

Besides, I have a SNES Powerpak; Plug and Play is SOOO much more simple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the thing to death! I love playing Star Ocean in English on real hardware.


----------



## Midna (Jun 30, 2011)

My copier, when new, did not ship with a power cable. They were sold seperately. It's a non-standard voltage, and grr, negative polarity. Not that it says that on the box or the unit. I had to find it on obscure forums. I ended up finding one that was really close to the rating, and positive polarity. Cut the cable, switched the wires to turn it negative. It worked, lol.

Edit: $150 for a PowerPak, eh? I'll stick to my 4-floppies-per-game solution


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> My copier, when new, did not ship with a power cable. They were sold seperately. It's a non-standard voltage, and grr, negative polarity. Not that it says that on the box or the unit. I had to find it on obscure forums. I ended up finding one that was really close to the rating, and positive polarity. Cut the cable, switched the wires to turn it negative. It worked, lol.
> 
> Edit: $150 for a PowerPak, eh? I'll stick to my 4-floppies-per-game solution



Hahaha, yeah. I had lots of money to spend lol that's when I got it. It was a while ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun playing Earthbound with all those piracy measures though.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Jun 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the one before Giygas was *really* mean.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's IF you could even get that far!


----------



## Midna (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been experimenting with the different ROM formats in uCon64, and it appears to be compliant with Game Doctor 3 formats. You don't need to know this, but I had to scour the internet so hard to find a hint suggesting this. I should just put it out in the open. Convert your .smc's to gd3 with uCon64 if you ever pick one of these up. And use the split file option if it's above 1MB.

After acquiring the program, that would be, in the command line,

ucon64.exe ROM.smc -gd3 -s

First bit is the path to the executable, second is the path to the ROM, third is the file format, fifth is the split option for bigger ROMs.


----------



## thaddius (Jul 2, 2011)

I own a Super Disk Interceptor.




Absolutely useless.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 3, 2011)

another one on ebay
SNES-SUPERCOM-PRO-1-SUPER-MAGICOM-GAMES-BACK-UP-SYSTEM
it's funny how these old copier can go for so much considering for around $100 you can get a Krikzz card that can read up to 2gb sd cards and is usb updateable.


----------



## Midna (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Magicoms are ancient.

They're also the origin of the .smc format


----------



## indask8 (Jul 3, 2011)

I personally use Retrode/Super Powerpak/Super Everdrive combo for all my backup/playback needs.

Yes that was expensive, but it was worth it.

EDIT: for playing big roms on floppy, I think there are some software that can split them in files with .1 .2 .3 .4 extension or something like that, you might want to check zophar or website like that.

EDIT2: You probably already know about it, but you should try ucon64 look at the snes part, there are many commands to split/fix roms for old copiers.


----------



## Midna (Jul 3, 2011)

Yup, got it all working, except for all those roms with anti piracy


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a SNES Myth for sale/trade if anyone is interested. afaik it has similar compatibility to the other modern SNES carts.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 3, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> I have a SNES Myth for sale/trade if anyone is interested. afaik it has similar compatibility to the other modern SNES carts.



FYI people the Myth is a good cart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He is giving a great deal in his thread.


But yeah, I prefer the SNES Powerpak over the Super Everdrive; CF>SD in reading times and (SLIGHTLY) better game compatibility. Plus the red cart is smexy. =3

If I were to get an old copier it would just be for fun.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 4, 2011)

wow those memories.. i still have a super wild card takin dust somewhere


----------



## nikeymikey (Aug 7, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> wow those memories.. i still have a super wild card takin dust somewhere
> 
> 
> Wouldnt be interested in selling it would you? I have a super pro fighter but ive been after a SWC for years......
> ...




Wouldnt be interested in selling it would you? I have a super pro fighter but ive been after a SWC for years......


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2018)

Bumping a super old thread, but I have the same game copier (Special Partner) as OP and following the same instructions to convert the ROM in preparation to load onto multiple floppies: ucon64.exe ROM.smc -gd3 -s
The problem is that after the first floppy loads, the screen just turns black. Typically it after loading the first floppy, it should ask for the next one. Am I missing a setting or flag somewhere?


----------

